# Anglo - Dutch translation guide



## Marcel (Apr 14, 2008)

A colleague of mine is doing an English course. She got a document that proves that even if you speak the language, a dutchman will never understand the british 


*British say:* I hear what you say
*British mean:* I disagree and don't want to discuss it any further
*Dutch understand:* He accepts my point of view

*British say:* With the greatest respect...
*British mean:* I think you are a fool
*Dutch understand:* He's listening to me

*British say:* That's not bad
*British mean:* That's very good
*Dutch understand:* That's poor or mediocre

*British say:* Quite good
*British mean:* A bit disappointing
*Dutch understand:* Quite good

*British say:* I would suggest...
*British mean:* Do it or be prepared to justify yourself
*Dutch understand:* Think about the idea but do what you like

*British say:* Oh, by the way...
*British mean:* The primary purpose of this discussion is..
*Dutch understand:* This is not very important

*British say:* I was a bit disappointed that...
*British mean:* I'm most upset and cross
*Dutch understand:* It doesn't really matter...

*British say:* Very interesting..
*British mean:* I don't believe you...
*Dutch understand:* They are impressed

*British say:* I'll bear it in mind
*British mean:* I will do nothing about it
*Dutch understand:* They will probably do it

*British say:* I'm sure it's my fault
*British mean:* It's your fault!
*Dutch understand:* It was their fault!

*British say:* That's an original point of view
*British mean:* You're an idiot
*Dutch understand:* They like my ideas!

*British say:* You'll get there eventually
*British mean:* You don't stand a chance in hell
*Dutch Understand:* Keep on trying, for they agree I'm on the right track


----------



## Heinz (Apr 14, 2008)

!


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 14, 2008)

Excellent!!!


----------

